# Some Fishing Tips. (afrikaans)



## TylerD (14/11/13)

Jonathan van die Oosrand gee tips.


----------



## Melinda (14/11/13)

NIE TOS NIE LOS! hahahahaha

This brought back some bad memories of a previous life....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/11/13)

Melinda said:


> NIE TOS NIE LOS! hahahahaha
> 
> This brought back some bad memories of a previous life....


Hehehe, jip, same here!


----------



## Derick (14/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/11/13)

O, Bill Dance. What a clutz!


----------



## eviltoy (14/11/13)

Vrystaat lol


----------



## VapeKing (15/11/13)

very funny!


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/13)

I've listened to a few of those Radio Raps stories, and every time I end up in tears laugh my a$$ off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/13)

A little crude, but here goes...


----------



## ET (16/11/13)

"jou skoonma se f@oken poedelvel"

bwhahahahaha


----------

